# what the fork is going on?



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

just wondering, what's up with the SA frames with the mis-matched forks? 

how many people got the wrong fork? 

how is this being resolved? 

i hope you lot are getting taken care of! 

i was fortunate to get the correct fork from the get-go.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

r_mutt said:


> just wondering, what's up with the SA frames with the mis-matched forks?
> 
> how many people got the wrong fork?
> 
> ...


You're a happy chappy in terms of receiving the right fork and frame. I haven't checked email today, but as of yesterday, I'm in the "hurry up and wait mode" with no definitive resolution from Rashid. 

Based on my last week's email, he's contacting the Merckx factory for a possible solution. FWIW, he assurred me that he will resolve the fork issues.

The wrong fork he sent me turned out to be a 57-58 MXL fork for a 60cm Strada. It's a beautiful fork and definitely has inherent value. Until I hear a reasonable solution, fix or option from Rashid, I'll be on a holding pattern.


----------

